# Circuito detector de luces quemadas.!



## gustavotavo (Nov 21, 2012)

Bueno aca les dejo unas imágenes que encontre en una pagina y realmente lo hice y anduvo muy bien, y lo bueno que tiene es que para los que no le gusta tanto la electrònica o para lo que no saben mucho sobre este tema le va a servir demaciado ya que es un circuito simple, espero que lo disfruten.!









Fuente de informacion: http://www.gnceros.com.ar/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=2797


----------

